# what was the name of the modular club at the midwest show in the N.W. corner?



## N.S. Rob (Jan 2, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone new the name of the club in the n.w. corner. They had their layout on sawhorses and were running some really long trains.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

The noisy one? That was Rex Ammeran and crew from Bloomington IL. The green layout in the other corner was from Texas. Both were running some long trains. 150 cars behind Larry Tennyson's mallet.


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

* That was us, its not really a club. where just a bunch of friends, and the layout is all privitly owned. The guy that owns the layout was not even there. He was working in Texas at the time, so we brought it. We have two layouts, the next show we will probubly bring mine. Its 40' x 13' Is there anything else you wanted to know about any of it? Thanks Rex*


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Rex how about a couple of pics. Later RJD


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Rex, one suggestion... Put something under the track for sound dampening


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Tom,*
* It is fully sound deadened, the track is all glued to half inch foam, its not on wood. The only noise you heard was eight diesel's, 60 frieght cars and 12 aluminum passenger cars running at one time. *


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

On the tables? Oh. 

Was a fun show. Too bad the public didn't show up.


----------

